# Baby Dalmation Mollies Help



## fisheyedfool (Feb 15, 2007)

I just purchased two female Dalmation Mollies a few days ago. I placed them in one of my ten gallon set-ups that contain 4 long-finned zebra danios and 2 small plecostomos. I awoke to find 5 babies about 1/2 inch long. Not knowing what to do, I put them in a 3-way breeder from Lee. One died so there are four left. I would like to keep them but do not know how to proceed. Can anyone give me some advice on what I should be keeping them in and what I should be feeding them.
Thank you!


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Molly babies can eat finely crushed flake food. And then if you don't want to keep them, some lfs will take them and sometimes will give you store credit for um.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry forgot to say, I believe they should be fed something like 4 times a day. I'm not sure on that, but I'm sure someone will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

if possible feed them 6 small meals everyday. If not at least 3 will do.


----------



## fisheyedfool (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanx guys, that sure does help. Should I keep em in the breeder though or move them to other quarters?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

if u can get them in a 10 gallon, do it, but if not, then u should be ok for a while.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I hear as long as they are big enough to not get eaten by bigger fish and/or get sucked up into the filter they would be fine in whatever tank you have set -up. But then feeding would be a bit more difficult


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

If there big enough to not be eaten/filter then your all set.
Don't worry about feeding for they will get enough food their own way.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

just feed them crushed up flakes and they will be fine.


----------

